# Hello from Saudi Arabia!



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

U.S. expat currently living, working, and fly fishing on the shores of the Red Sea just north of Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. We have all manner of Indo-Pacific species in the Red Sea: Bonefish, Triggerfish, Permit, and several species of Trevally (including some big GTs!).

Never owned a skiff but would be interested in talking to anyone who might know how to get a skiff all the way to Saudi Arabia: we have amazing saltwater flats full of fish who have never seen a fly but you definitely need a skiff to explore these flats efficiently.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dam, I saw your post and thought poor thing just has sand to look at. No, he's in heaven fly fishing
you need to start a guide business..You may have to build a skiff


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

There is a company somewhere on Arabian peninsula building a couple chris morejohn designs.


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

I’ll go over and build a skiff with you. Do I need a vaccine ?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Keep us posted on your adventures.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Maybe can get a 2 smoke too !


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

permitchaser said:


> Dam, I saw your post and thought poor thing just has send to look at. No, he's in heaven fly fishing
> you need to start a guide business..You may have to build a skiff


Don't worry there is plenty of sand to look at as well! I am actually thinking about starting a guide business or helping some of the local fisherman start a guide business. There is a big resort complex being built 3 hours drive north of where I live









Red Sea Global


Red Sea Global is the developer responsible for some of the world's most ambitious regenerative tourism and construction projects.




www.theredsea.sa





and I am trying to convince them that they need to market it as a destination fly fishery. Of course they will need guides for this endeavor.


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Fishshoot said:


> There is a company somewhere on Arabian peninsula building a couple chris morejohn designs.


Thanks! There is a fly fishing company operating out of Oman. I have not yet gone out with them, but they might know something about this company. I will ask.


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

MikeChamp12 said:


> I’ll go over and build a skiff with you. Do I need a vaccine ?


Thanks for the offer! You would need to be fully vaccinated (including the booster) to visit Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Anyone know what I need to do to get permissions to reply to posts in Fly Fishing Classifieds? I want to spend some hard earned money on rods and reels but I don't seem to have permissions to reply to any posts in that forum.


----------



## goose_ (Jun 3, 2021)

20 Posts.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Fishshoot said:


> There is a company somewhere on Arabian peninsula building a couple chris morejohn designs.


Here is a link to the company and Chris’ skiff.





__





H:skiff18


[vc_row full_width="stretch_row" scheme="dark" hide_bg_image_on_tablet="" hide_bg_image_on_mobile="" css=".vc_custom_1614598734401{background-image: url(https://www.hayaarimarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/MAIN-PHOTO-3-scaled.jpg?id=1929)...




www.hayaarimarine.com


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> Here is a link to the company and Chris’ skiff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks like it is in the UAE.

I don't know much about skiffs (yet!) but that looks like an insanely large motor for such a small vessel.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ArabianFlyCaster said:


> Thanks! Looks like it is in the UAE.
> 
> I don't know much about skiffs (yet!) but that looks like an insanely large motor for such a small vessel.


That H18 skiff is based off the Beryllium skiff, designed by Chris Morejohn (not sure if they made any changes before production). If you aren't familiar, he was the original designer for the Hells Bay lineup and was one of the three original guys that started the company. That 115 does seem like a lot of motor for that skiff -- I think a 70-90 hp motor is probably the sweet spot, but if you wanna go fast then you wanna go fast I guess.

Not sure what would be involved in trying to purchase from them, but they do distribute in the US so they may be willing to work with you.

Another option might be to pick up a used boat and have it refurbished/converted into more of a flats boat or skiff layout.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

There is a group in that neck of the woods that sells Pangas, Imemsa I think. Not a true skiff in the classic sense but it would work for your needs. Just drift and fish.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

Dang, I lived in Jeddah for 1.5 years back in 97/98 when I was 11/12years old. Cool experience but was a tad sketchy. The compound we lived at had a security entrance bombed while there. Still a cool experience. I caught some fish on spinning gear but never had a chance to fish the flats. I google earth it all the time. Looks killer. I was at my parents mercy while I was there.


----------



## tigerfly (Apr 4, 2019)

I have so many questions. That is such an interesting looking place to me. I just spent probably 20 minutes on google maps. Any pictures of the terrain, beaches, flats out there you could post??


----------



## Mallard1100 (Dec 18, 2021)

What a place to fly fish. I would have never thought. Very cool!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape skiffs has built and shipped a couple skiffs to Saudi.


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

tigerfly said:


> I have so many questions. That is such an interesting looking place to me. I just spent probably 20 minutes on google maps. Any pictures of the terrain, beaches, flats out there you could post??


Saudi certainly is an interesting place! I have loads of pictures and will probably start posting trip reports, pics, etc on the relevant forum. For now here are a few particularly interesting places.

My home waters, the general area in which the Red Sea Development Company is building their resort complex, the general area in which the city of Neom is being developed.


----------



## ArabianFlyCaster (Dec 20, 2021)

Plantation said:


> Dang, I lived in Jeddah for 1.5 years back in 97/98 when I was 11/12years old. Cool experience but was a tad sketchy. The compound we lived at had a security entrance bombed while there. Still a cool experience. I caught some fish on spinning gear but never had a chance to fish the flats. I google earth it all the time. Looks killer. I was at my parents mercy while I was there.


Things have settled down considerably since then: I don't feel any less safe in Saudi then I do in the U.S.


----------

